# Comfort control module(ccm)



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey ppl. So long story short I had my car at Aptuning with a broken rear window and they didnt keep my car cover on so the ccm is shot. And I'm not expecting them to do anything so I'm looking to get some info. 
I know it's located behind the passenger seat. I also know that they are different between coupes n roadsters. But are they year specific too? And after I'd replace it do I have to do any kind of reset with vagcom(which I don't have). Any other info pertaining to this is welcome as is anyone who has one that will work in my 04 roadster. 
Thanks


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

When I searched Google, and on here, I found many threads only giving a general description as to where it is located. I also noted that it seemed to be some what year specific, and most people said you can do it yourself. The only info on reprogramming I found was if you had two keys, and wanted them both to work correctly again, with all their intended functions. On that note, I also read that you can reprogram the keys yourself if you have two or more, but to do it right the first time, you should use Ross tech, or Vag-com. 

The roadster is in a different spot than the coupe.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3443644-Audi-TT-FAQ&p=71793378&viewfull=1#post71793378


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3443644-Audi-TT-FAQ&p=71793378&viewfull=1#post71793378


 Thanks. I actually saw that in another thread. Sadly from all the other threads I've came across where someone was looking for a used one they never got it. Looks like I might have to bite the bullet and buy a new one.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...TROL+MODULE+8E0959433BB+&_itemId=260506499360 

http://www.usedautopartsyouneed.com/audi-used-parts/audi-a4-comfort-module-ccm-8e0959433bb-587.html 



I bet you can find it on www.car-part.com for cheap, just call around


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

I had to replace mine and my brother's, both roadsters. We were both able to find one used from people parting out their TTs. To replace the roadsters CCM you need to take the box-like cubby out of the back of the trunk. The whole job is pretty easy and can be done in about 30 minutes yourself with no special tools. Once you have the cubby out you need to crawl into the trunk and reach around to take the nuts off of the studs holding the CCM to the bracket. The first time I did it I removed the cover on the deck of the passenger side behind the wind deflector to get a look at it with a flashlight. You can see it through the window but you cannot get to it from inside the car. Once it is off the brackets you can pull it close enough to see and remove the plugs and install the new CCM. 

As far as reprogramming goes, you will probably need to find someone with a VAG COM. The diy key reprogramming did not work for either car I did. I have read that with VAG COM you can reset the CCM to accept new keys and then use the key reprogramming. Good luck finding one, there is someone else a few posts down who is also looking for one. If you have any more questions about the removal or installation just ask, unfortunately I did not take any pictures of the job.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks a lot. I actually already removed it just a bit ago and it's def fried. My question mainly now is does it have to be a specific yr? Or does it just have to be from a roadster?


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

I cant remember specifically since it was awhile ago so dont take my word as gospel but I believe that it comes down to the anti-theft. I am not sure but I was able to find information through searches on here. If I find the answer again I will let you know but search through some of the archives if nobody else chimes in. 

Edit: From what I have found 00-02 is different than 03+ and it must be for a roadster.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok. Another random question. Can the car be started with it removed. I haven't tried.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Ok. Another random question. Can the car be started with it removed. I haven't tried.


 I dont believe it will because it is linked to the immobilizer.


----------

